# car alarm very low



## shahs42 (Nov 29, 2010)

hi

i use a laserline car alarm on my bmw, a while ago my driver side window fell through lol, unfortunately it damaged the motor, i had this alarm wire disconnected off the window as it was causing the alarm to go off as the window was just placed tempoarily ont he door. i havent got it fixed yet. But the alarm if goes off is a very tiny beep it was norma for a while. whats caused the sound to go low? 

is it because i have d/c the circuit the car main battery si not charging the alarm, causing it to sound lower?

thank you


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the alarm should be connected directly to the battery power, sometimes they have a battery built into the siren incase someone cuts the wire, if it does then there should be an access port for it.


----------



## shahs42 (Nov 29, 2010)

hi 
thanks for the reply, i have taken the battery out of the car as it has been parked up for many months at my garage, maybe thats why the alar has totally gone quiet. Does this mean i have drained out the battery built into the alarm? it had started doing this since the driverside window wiring has been disconnected for many months, if i was to reconnect the win with the circuit ould this gradually get the alarm to mabye recharge in some way, or do i need to rpelace the buil in battery? or is theonly answer connecting the alarm directly to the battery?

i was thinking of getting the alarm totally removed, is this a hard task?

thank you soo much for your help

saj


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

to remove the alarm is not hard, just make sure is is unarmed, then pull the two fuses out that are under the dash connected to the alarm brain, which should look like a black box.


----------

